# Rfc dr mc manus



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls,

My appointment for the rfc, the dr they have placed me under is dr mc manus.
Looking to know if anyone else is under her and is she a good dr to be under.

X


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hey hails i am under dr. mcmanus. i personally  wouldnt say i find her manner that great in comparison to a few other dr's ive come across on this journey. but thats just been my personal experience-yours and others cud be completely different x


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi we have been under Dr McManus for nearly Nine Yrs and never had a problem with her the only problem I had with the royal was there admin xx you will be fine I don't think it makes much difference who you see


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

We are under Dr McManus she isnt the most friendly but we havent had any bother with her she just tells you how it is. SHe is big into the weight issue 

Jillyhen


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm very under weight and I can't put it on. I'm only 7stone. Probable b an issue


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

You should be ok hun, its only if you are on the heavier side like me


----------

